# 600hp Supercharged Audi S5 gets a Magic makeover.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

This is a car we did a couple of weeks ago.

The customer wanted to stick with the theme of being unique so we both decided that a matte clear vinyl would give a very different look over the original colour.

The car is a few years old now so in order to get the paintwork in great condition and get the best look from the vinyl the car also underwent a detailing session.

Some may say - Why didnt he just buy a RS5? The simple answer is that they are not available in manual and the owner is a real driver that likes being in full control of the car :thumb:

Just some pics from the work :thumb:


















































































































A full build thread can be found here:

http://www.a5oc.com/forums/s5-performance-mods/21768-cuppas-s5-coupe-build.html

We have a photoshoot booked with the car and will update the thread once thats done and the pics are available.

Thank You

Robbie


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Lovely. The vinyl looks Grey in the pictures but I imagine it will have a different colour to it when seen in person


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Some pics from the customer:


















































































Robbie


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just Read The Blog on A5OC. What a Beauty and a beast.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not too sure on some of the body mods, but then it isn't my car and as long as the owner likes it, that's all that matters i guess. Nice work on the wrap, not something i would have thought would work on that shape, but having seen it i think it is a good fit, nice one Robbie :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Love the car. read most of the thread and he put some serious work into making this car his own.


----------



## tomcat336556 (Oct 13, 2012)

very nice


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I think that wrap looks :argie::argie:

Id love to have that on my car. Does it damage the paint work underneath ?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovely looking wrap. Mean machine!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I preferred the original colour as that really suits the car. I guess all down to the owner's preference. 

What is unique about the colour? 

It seems that the majority of people that get wraps head down the matte black/grey route. This looks the same.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I preferred the original colour as that really suits the car. I guess all down to the owner's preference.
> 
> What is unique about the colour?
> 
> It seems that the majority of people that get wraps head down the matte black/grey route. This looks the same.


Not because its an Audi then 'Kerr' ... :wave::lol::lol::lol:

Car looks stunning. Very stealthy with the matt wrap! :argie:

Love it & great job! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not often I like a matte finish over gloss but that looks better for it 100%

James


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Lovely car, don't like the colour of the front splitter should be the same colour as the rest of the car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Not one for matte finish normally, but the shape and wheels really allow it to pull off the overall stealthy bad @ss look

Note though, that first shot, in the original colour with no reg plate, perfection, no other word for it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Not because its an Audi then 'Kerr' ... :wave::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Car looks stunning. Very stealthy with the matt wrap! :argie:
> 
> Love it & great job! :thumb:


Nope. The S5 is a good looking car.

Most of the pumped up Audis look good.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## AudiKosti (Jan 28, 2013)

those rims are lush! loving the matte finish to it as well!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Nope. The S5 is a good looking car.
> 
> Most of the pumped up Audis look good.


Only pulling yeh chain buddy!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

I think that looks fantastic! Impressive power figures to go with the great looks


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

stunning car. just out of interest how much would this be worth??


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

What a beast, great car!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thankyou for the great comments guys.

I cant wait for the photoshoot now.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Still unsure on Matt finishes. I'll admit, this looks good! I do like to see a shine/reflection, but certain cars do look better with a matt finish (dependant on colour)


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I usually hate Audi's but that looks superb!! :thumb:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love this, that matte clear vinyl is a great idea and it goes well with the original colour. And I love what he's done to the car, fair play, his car his choice people.

EDIT: Also the reason behind buying an S5 over an RS5 could partly be because RS5s are over double the price :lol:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW....


That is one nice bit of kit..... cant blame the owner for going down that route!!


And that's def a unique look...... I really like it!!


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

That looks fantastic, what an absolute monster!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

wow looks very nice. I might try and get my alloys done in that.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Without doubt one of the coolest cars to grace the studio pages :thumb::thumb:
Well done that man 
Daz


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

What happens to the paint under the vinyl? Does the vinyl damage the paint?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

That does look pretty cool.
And I hate Audi


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

zippo said:


> Without doubt one of the coolest cars to grace the studio pages :thumb::thumb:
> Well done that man
> Daz


Thankyou :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice colour effect from the matte wrap and a total beast of a car. Some monies worth gone into that!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I can confirm the car is back in with us tomorrow for a day/night photoshoot so will get the new pics up when they become available.

For upto date pics on what we do see our page here:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valet-Magic/176383185726477

Robbie


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thankyou :thumb:


I've just found the build thread on SRS .The man certainly has vision. Combine that, the photography and your detailing skills who cares who does or doesn't like what. As a package it rocks. I don't know what would make the hairs on the back of my neck stand erect the quickest ,the stereo or the induction/extraction symphony. Certainly a car that's a one off and to definitely be proud off. I've only seen two of the night pics on SRS Robbie but it shows your skills a treat :thumb::thumb:
Darren


----------



## Neily03 (Aug 6, 2006)

Looked really nice until the vinyl went on, damn shame!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I like it. 
It looks surreal with the vinyl, kind of other worldly, like it is sucking in the light, or it isn't really there at all. 
Weird, in a cool supernatural way, woohoooohoooooooooo!


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice car, really good job

Needs new rims tho...


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

All OEM mods, but I don't get detailing the car pre wrap, the state every car I've ever seen comes out after any wrap has been removed is appalling

Maybe applying wrap over wax makes it less susceptible to damage?

An excellent job regardless though, hats off to you 

Not to mention the difference between RS5 and S5 is the price tag, his S5 would be more powerful with a charger than the RS5 and he probably saved himself quite a bit of doh.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice job done - though I am not a wrap fan.

And keep wondering whjat happens to the paint after you are tired of the wrap and it needs to come off.


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

what a car!!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Top job and great car


----------



## TheStig89 (Jun 13, 2009)

Inge said:


> Nice job done - though I am not a wrap fan.
> 
> And keep wondering whjat happens to the paint after you are tired of the wrap and it needs to come off.


Here's a bit of an extreme example funnily enough

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=324328

I have seen a Focus RS500 which are factory wrapped being un wrapped, the paint work was horrible. Wrapping is no good if you want to protect the paint, it just inflicts swirls and scratches


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

stunning car bet this sounds immense aswell


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

lau666 said:


> stunning car bet this sounds immense aswell


It sounds amazing with the V8 grunt and the supercharger spinning :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Some of the night shoot pics can be found on page 20

http://www.a5oc.com/forums/s5-performance-mods/21768-cuppas-s5-coupe-build-20.html

Robbie


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Great job, looks ace! That colour was gorgeous before though to be fair!


----------

